# Neighbor's Reaction Made My Day - Gainesville GA



## DWhatley (Jun 16, 2018)

I just wanted to share how my neighbor made my day. Today is Saturday. I picked up my car Thursday. Just after we returned from errands, my doorbell rings. When I open it, there stands a neighbor with whom I am friendly but not close (neither has been in the other's house), She, with paint brush in hand immediately start loudly with, 
"WHAT HAPPENED? Did you get lost? Do you think this is Buckhead (a ritzy area of Atlanta)?". I lost my deer in the headlights stare about the time she asked, "Are you having a midlife crisis?, Has dementia set in?". I admitted to all of the above and I started to belly laugh. She claimed to have screamed excitedly when we drove by but the car shut out the noise. We went to the garage so I could show off the car and Wattson could accumulate accolades. Until she came to the house, I expected that no one in my town would have a clue that there was something special about this car.

She claims she would be too nervous (range anxiety) to have an electric (she drive 150 round trip to that expensive area each day for work). She did say there are tons of charging stations near her office so maybe I can change her mind before it is her turn to get a new car.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

DWhatley said:


> I just wanted to share how my neighbor made my day. Today is Saturday. I picked up my car Thursday. Just after we returned from errands, my doorbell rings. When I open it, there stands a neighbor with whom I am friendly but not close (neither has been in the other's house), She, with paint brush in hand immediately start loudly with,
> "WHAT HAPPENED? Did you get lost? Do you think this is Buckhead (a ritzy area of Atlanta)?". I lost my deer in the headlights stare about the time she asked, "Are you having a midlife crisis?, Has dementia set in?". I admitted to all of the above and I started to belly laugh. She claimed to have screamed excitedly when we drove by but the car shut out the noise. We went to the garage so I could show off the car and Wattson could accumulate accolades. Until she came to the house, I expected that no one in my town would have a clue that there was something special about this car.
> 
> She claims she would be too nervous (range anxiety) to have an electric (she drive 150 round trip to that expensive area each day for work). She did say there are tons of charging stations near her office so maybe I can change her mind before it is her turn to get a new car.


Good story! I don't think she would be getting range anxiety with a 310 mile EV and only a 150-mile r/t commute. Actually, this is the kind of person that could save a bunch of money with a Model 3 in terms of gas and oil change/maintenance savings. Does she have a garage with the electrical panel in the garage?


----------



## DWhatley (Jun 16, 2018)

PNWmisty said:


> Actually, this is the kind of person that could save a bunch of money with a Model 3 in terms of gas and oil change/maintenance savings. Does she have a garage with the electrical panel in the garage?


Exactly my thinking. I have no clue where their electrical panel lives but not only would home charging be of little concern, she works near many destination chargers. I plan to offer a ride soon (evil grin).


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

DWhatley said:


> Exactly my thinking. I have no clue where their electrical panel lives but not only would home charging be of little concern, she works near many destination chargers. I plan to offer a ride soon (evil grin).


Well, I hope you let her drive it! She might just fall in love (with the car, that is).


----------



## DWhatley (Jun 16, 2018)

PNWmisty said:


> Well, I hope you let her drive it! She might just fall in love (with the car, that is).


Not likely, at least not until my son has the opportunity. We have an agreement that when we next get together, I get to drive his new Mustang and he gets to drive my Model 3. Fortunately, there is no safe place to try a 0-60 comparison. He (full adult with a 19 year old daughter) was not give the option to drive my 1999 SLK until last year and then only to back it out of the garage. He would never forgive me if a neighbor had an opportunity to drive the Model 3 before he was allowed .


----------

